# What diagnosis do I use when we are fixing a scar from previous MOHS?



## kerrlau (Apr 5, 2012)

I am wondering what diagnosis to use.
My doctor fixed a scar on a patients nose as a result of MOHS surgery the patient had at another office.  My doctor fixed the scar with an excision and repair.  He wanted to use the diagnosis, scar, but a lot of times that gets denied as cosmetic.  Do you know if there is a way to incorporate the fact that the site was cancerous??
Thanks for your help!


----------



## mitchellde (Apr 5, 2012)

I would use a code for an acquired deformity or the scar code and a code for late effect from surgery (905-908) and the V code for hx of cancer.


----------



## kerrlau (Apr 5, 2012)

Thank you!! I appreciate your help!!!


----------



## 2burs (Apr 5, 2012)

I would also use acquired deformity of the nose with a history code for cancer.


----------



## kerrlau (Apr 10, 2012)

Ok, thanks!!  I appreciate your help!!


----------

